
Ask HN: How do you deal with dullness? - HNLurker2
I am asking, what are your hobbies? (Recently lost one lately and I am looking for something on weekends)
======
throwaway8879
Start learning a musical instrument, my friend. If you already play one, then
learn a new one. It will bring you pure joy.

~~~
alexgmcm
I started learning classical guitar a year ago.

It's challenging but really nice.

------
steve90
What about photography? Lots of people are (re)discovering the fun of
analogue/film photography now and there are plenty of usable cameras on ebay.
It gets you out of the house and there are often relevant clubs where you can
make friends.

------
dawhizkid
LSD or shrooms

~~~
HNLurker2
I would like to find out how to buy them in my country (are illegal and in
Romania)

------
caymanjim
Copious amounts of weed.

~~~
HNLurker2
Fun story: I had a friend who secretly grew them but he got caught and
interrogate until the point of telling the truth where we were growing it (in
the middle of nowhere on a private land)

